# Books



## mvml (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, do you have any suggestions on nonerotic novels that have some sexual content to offer to W?


----------



## mvml (Jan 3, 2012)

No one reads here?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I could help you out since I read all kinds of books, but I need more info. So you're looking for fiction that has some romance and sex, correct?

How much sexual content are we talking? How explicit would be too much? In some books, it's all flowery, purple prose like "her flower bloomed when his throbbing manroot touched her" and in other books the author uses words like c**k and p***y and the two do it in very graphic ways. Some books fade to black when the couple goes to the bedroom. Other books make it seem like you're right there in the room with them.


----------



## mvml (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, Id like to offer her some books that have a story that s just not sex but they could have explicit sexual content. A book that somewhat resembles what I am trying to look for is Eleven Minutes by Paulo Coelho.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mvml said:


> Hi, do you have any suggestions on nonerotic novels that have some sexual content to offer to W?


I am too curous, why in the world would you want NON Erotic ? You don't want your wife aroused or she is against the erotic ?

Erotic is the whole reason to read those types of books! Once I was silly enough to buy some christian romance, Oh my, I got rid of those real quick! :sleeping:


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Erotic is the whole reason to read those types of books! Once I was silly enough to buy some christian romance, Oh my, I got rid of those real quick! :sleeping:


That sounds like me. 

SA - I read some of those christian romance books too and it was too G rated for me. Smutty is ok with me. Which authors do you like?

mvml - I'll see what I've read that fits the book you mentioned.


----------



## mvml (Jan 3, 2012)

When i say non erotic I mean books whose main topic is that one. I'm interested in fairly erotic books but whose main story is not simply sex. Sex must be in it but not as the main focus.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Coffee Amore said:


> That sounds like me.
> 
> SA - I read some of those christian romance books too and it was too G rated for me. Smutty is ok with me. Which authors do you like?
> 
> mvml - I'll see what I've read that fits the book you mentioned.


Oh SMUT is beautiful !  I haven't accually read a romance for years .... I didn't need anything enhancing my drive in the past 3 yrs, God help my husband ! 

I only picked them up in our library, yrs ago -they had a whole section to borrow for free, I never paid attention to the Authors. 

I never bought any until I felt guilty one year & bought those Rated G romances -cause I was suppposed to be a christian - shouldn't have been turned on by all those promiscuious unmarried characters drowing in passionate LUST for each other...

..but how laughable that was.... as all I wanted to do was get to those HOT pages - I would even rush through skipping paragraghs till I found where the teasing & touching begins...... I could feel the juices rising. 

Oh my what that did for my libido, shame I didn't read more of them- back then. Husband should have bought me a truckload. 

Truly... the females porn.

OK, here is one of my all time favorite movies, it is a book (by Elizabeth Gaskell ).... not about sex, interesting story line. Old time Romances. 

North and South (2004) Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

any eric jerome d!ckey....some are more racy than others..other woman is good, friends and lovers...milk in my coffee...chasing destiny...

when you are at barnes and noble, and with in the first few pages its sex...its a very over sexed book vs the ones that start out with the main person being alone...

although if it starts with a fight...then sex and more fights.

i have read them all and own most. and carl something or other, i dont care for his writing...but its similar.

the late great e. lynn harris, he writes gay/bi..but its good, and the sex is still hot..since you wanted to give it to your wife..i know some women--my self included--find gay porn, and men having sex, kinda hot.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

SA - I have North & South on DVD. Isn't Richard Armitage the epitome of tall, dark and handsome? He would make a fine Mr. Darcy. I used to think Colin Firth was the best Mr. Darcy, but I think Armitage could give him a run for his money. 

mvml - Off the top of my head..these books have a story plus the extra you're looking for.

The Lady's Tutor by Robin Schone

The Man Who Loved Pride & Prejudice by Abigail Reynolds

Sin by Sharon Page


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Coffee Amore said:


> SA - I have North & South on DVD. Isn't Richard Armitage the epitome of tall, dark and handsome? He would make a fine Mr. Darcy. I used to think Colin Firth was the best Mr. Darcy, but I think Armitage could give him a run for his money.


Oh My YES!!! Would you believe I have thought the same darn thing! I fell in love with Armitage so much in that North & South (So did a ton of women -I read after Part 1 played on the BBC, they had so many women bombarding their website, it crashed ! That is simply halarious, this is why they made that mini series into a MOVIE !) .....

Then I simply had to see his other movies -rented *Robin Hood *next, became near obsessed with Guy Of Gisbourne - I wanted him to have Marian so darn bad , giddy waiting for every scene him & her shared- the chemistry was so strong, but it never got heated enough (had the wrong rating !) ... only to have him kill her !  I have a thing for men with long hair, HE was my physical dream in that role , even had sympathy for his nasty character. 

I wanted to see this so bad, I bought a special DVD player that could play all formats, bought the DVD off of the UK's Ebay -he had a smaller role, but it was good. Amazon.com: Sparkhouse [ NON-USA FORMAT, PAL, Reg.2.4 Import - United Kingdom ]: Alun Armstrong, Camilla Power, Celia Imrie, Holly Grainger, Joseph McFadden, Nicholas Farrell, Nicky Evans, Richard Armitage, Sarah Smart, Siobhan Finneran, Robin Sheppe

I'm ga ga for Richard !


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Apparently Twilight....

Supposedly it's porn to the ladies.

"Edward is so dreamy but he loves and protects and cares about Bella so much"


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh My YES!!! Would you believe I have thought the same darn thing! I fell in love with Armitage so much in that North & South (So did a ton of women -I read after Part 1 played on the BBC, they had so many women bombarding their website, it crashed ! That is simply halarious, this is why they made that mini series into a MOVIE !) .....
> 
> Then I simply had to see his other movies -rented *Robin Hood *next, became near obsessed with Guy Of Gisbourne - I wanted him to have Marian so darn bad , giddy waiting for every scene him & her shared- the chemistry was so strong, but it never got heated enough (had the wrong rating !) ... only to have him kill her !  I have a thing for men with long hair, HE was my physical dream in that role , even had sympathy for his nasty character.
> 
> ...



I have the last photo with him wearing the black shirt saved on my computer. 

I managed to track down the Vicar of Dibley just to see Richard Armitage. 

He was in some British spy series called Spooks, but I haven't been able to find those on Netflix. I'll probably have to buy them. Sigh. But one does what one must. 

The scene in North & South where he says "look back at me" kills me each time. I'll look back at you, Richard!! :rofl:
The final scene at the train (a departure from how the book ended) has hands down the best kissing I've ever seen. Ok, I need a moment to myself to relive that moment in my head.


----------



## mvml (Jan 3, 2012)

I appreciate all your efforts but it seems to me that most of them are erotica novels. My problem with them is that altough I'd like to have a fairly sexual content in the book it seems to me that those books start having sex in the first few pages. I'd appreciate some suggestions where the focus is not on sex BUT with some pretty graphic encounters in them.

Hope I'm explaining well what I'm expecting  (also I have the problem of having to find those books translated to portuguese  )


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i forgot christina dodd, and zane. these books i suggested are not porn, or anything like that, barnes and noblle sells them right on the floor.

eric, e. lynn, and christina write the best sex with a good story. there is a point and a purpose. just some of eric jerome's books start with a sex seen that seems completely unrealited to the story, but as the story continues it does.

i have read every book by these 3 authors and own 9 out of 10. i read the book and tell my husband all about it, and sometimes i can talk him into reading it.

i think anyone of these are great books for reading out loud or just sharing as the reader goes along. i hope you find some great books.


----------



## ButterflyFree (Sep 28, 2011)

I read way too much....but here's a just a few, but have a long list of more.

Gena Showalter / Lord of the Underworld Series (10 plus books)
Jacquelyn Frank / Nightwalkers Series & Shadowdellers Series
Jeaniene Frost
Johanna Lindsey / Malory Family
JR Ward / Black Dagger Brotherhood & Fallen Angel Series
Kresley Cole / Immortals After Dark Series (10 plus books)
Lara Adrian / Midnight Breed Series (10 plus books)
Lora Leigh / Breed Series (20 plus books)
Sherrilyn Kenyon / Dark Hunters (15 plus books)
Susan Mallery / Several Good Series

You can google all the Authors to find the Series, most can be read out of order, but I like to read everything in order. Most are vampire/fantasy. The two authors that are not are Susan Mallery & Johanna Lindsey.

Enjoy


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Trenton said:


> BIG VOMIT! I read them all as my 15 year old daughter did. We read books together and then chat. The author's writing is terrible. My daughter and I also read the _Hunger Games_ series and both thought they were really great reads!
> 
> Not much in the way of sex though.


Sorry for taking this off topic a bit, but I read _Hunger Games_ with my daughter, Trenton. We've always read novels at the same times as part of our father/daughter time, and I try to accomodate her interests. I thought the characters were too forced and artificial, but my daughter disagreed. Still, it was a great read.

Now, as a father, when she downloaded Karen Marie Moning's first Highlander book from the series to our Kindles, I cried uncle. I'm not going to discuss a novel with my daughter that includes the main character's obsession with the bulge in the guy's trousers. She claimed that she chose it because I had also once used the theme of the Sidhe, or fair folk, a long time ago, in my own bad prose.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

mvml said:


> I appreciate all your efforts but it seems to me that most of them are erotica novels. My problem with them is that altough I'd like to have a fairly sexual content in the book it seems to me that those books start having sex in the first few pages. I'd appreciate some suggestions where the focus is not on sex BUT with some pretty graphic encounters in them.
> 
> Hope I'm explaining well what I'm expecting  (also I have the problem of having to find those books translated to portuguese  )


Actually the books I mentioned don't have sex in the first chapter. The covers might suggest these are erotic books, but they're not.

Finding books translated into Portuguese might be tough...:scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Coffee Amore said:


> The final scene at the train (a departure from how the book ended) has hands down the best kissing I've ever seen. Ok, I need a moment to myself to relive that moment in my head.


I've played that darn thing back about 20 times, I even left a review on amazon about it being the most romantic kissing scene ever caught on film, boy do I ever THINK like you! I bought all of his DVD's from england, one of them royally sucked "Frozen" do not bother! "Between the sheets"... he was married to a sex therapist, that was entertaining, a bedroom scene even, not enough of him in that one. I think "Cold Feet" is where he is in the bathing suit, not enough again. 

I also want to get my hands on Spooks, if you ever do -PM me and let me know!

Sorry for this high Jacking, nice to find another fellow Richard Armitage fan!


----------



## laila123 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi- I've read a few of the Phillipa Gregory series- and it has a few racy scenes, but the novels are all based on British Royal family in history. Like Queen Mary of Scots, Queen Elizabeth, King Henry and so forth. So not so obvious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ilovetoread (Jan 17, 2012)

As a single and dating woman, I have to admit that I read a LOT of relationship books. Some are helpful, but after a while, they all say the same thing. "Men act like this…Men act like that." BUT no one every tells me WHY! 
This is why I LOVE Zack Cleckler's book, The Dating Man's Mind. It approaches dating, relationships, sex and even marriage from an ENTIRELY DIFFERENT PERSPECTIVE! He breaks down the entire thought process of men from when they meet you to when they try to sleep with you and beyond. The best part about it, is that it ALL MAKES SENSE! For the first time, I feel like I've learned something. I feel confidant and I've already seen an improvement in my dating life. Because of the book, I know how to spot the mess and only date the best!
I love the book. I love the book. I love this book! I'm reading it again and I'm telling every one of my girlfriends to do the same! It was a quick & easy E-book.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

COguy said:


> Apparently Twilight....
> 
> Supposedly it's porn to the ladies.
> 
> "Edward is so dreamy but he loves and protects and cares about Bella so much"


I don`t know.

I read 4 paragraphs of the first book and put it down then applied a bandage to my bleeding eyes..

The author is about as incapable and unskilled as anyone who has ever written a word.

I have no clue how those books gained any popularity.
The writing was atrocious.


----------

